# eye booger/discharge?!



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jan 26, 2013)

frank has a white dischargey looking eye booger in his right eye. 
he had this once before but it was gone after a day so i assumed it was just a booger and he got it out with cleaning himself. but today it seems slimier than usual so i called our vet but cant get him til early monday morning. 

its in his tear duct area but i have never felt anything on his mouth/jaw area to make me think he had any teeth problems. but i will be making sure that the vet checks those out if she doesnt already. 
im worried  

is there anyone who might know what it could be? 
he is a dwarf himilayan 1.5years old fixed and hhas never had health issues before.
he is still eating fine, pottying fine, and doesnt act any different then usual. very playful and into everything. if he didnt have that thing on his eye i wouldnt think there was anything the matter with him/:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 26, 2013)

Archie gets eye fur boogers, haha, all the time. They look horrible but are completely harmless. He actually likes me grooming them out. I think he almost knows what I'm doing. He's not the most cuddly bun but stays right there as I gently touch his eye with my finger and drag the fur booger out 

If you suspect some sort of infection causing this, then i would encourage a vet visit. However, buns do get eye boogers and crustys just like we do so if no other offending symptoms that is most likely what it is.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jan 26, 2013)

is this what they look like? or should i be more worried? sometimes its in the corner but when he blinks itll move to over his eye or itll look bigger/smaller.. 

if its a booger is there a way for me to get it out for him? i dont want to hurt him and the eyes are so sensitive im afraid to do something to make it worse /:


----------



## JBun (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you sure it's a goober and not fluff? One of my rabbits is always getting little bits of fluff in her eyes. I just use my (clean)finger tip to wipe it out of the corner of her eye just like you would do with your own eye. If it's hard to get out, sometimes I'll put a drop of water in my rabbits eye to help float it to the corner where it's easier to get out. If it is a goober, that seems like more than just sleepies, that are normal to have. So if it is a goober, then I think it's probably something the vet will need to check. As long as the eye isn't bulging, it's not an immediate emergency, but definitely something you will want checked out when you are able to get into the vet. Something other than a blocked tear duct or a teeth problem, it could also be a scratch on the cornea. That's a pretty big chuck though, and should be pretty easy to wipe out of there.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 26, 2013)

If there's no continuous discharge or any sign of infection, I wouldn't worry about it--just keep an eye out for more serious problems.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 26, 2013)

Yup, that's what Archies look like. Like i said I just use my finger to slide it out. Be gentle and he will be fine


----------



## wendymac (Jan 27, 2013)

When Max's eye got that, she had a clogged/infected tear duct. I used Veterycin Pink Eye spray to rinse her eye well with, then terramycin ointment, and LA-200. Without the antibiotic, the infection wasn't clearing up completely and it would get yucky again.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jan 28, 2013)

went to the vets this morning, it was a third eye-lid prolapse. since it always happens on the same eye she thinks that the cartlidge around it is just tight/dry enough that when he has third eye lid out that it sometimes has some trouble slipping back in. 

she gave me some eye ointment to use next time its out to help guide it back in, and of course if it ever comes out and just doesnt go back in that they would have to fix it with surgery. 
lets hope that doesnt happen. but im glad hes okay.  while he was there i just had her look him over and he got a clean bill of health other then the eye lid.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh wow glad you got it checked out  sorry I misunderstood and gave advice for an eye booger,lol...


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jan 28, 2013)

lol its okay! i had no idea what it was, my boyfriend was thinking it was an eyebooger too. im just glad we didnt try to take it out since it was attached!


----------

